# Frankfort Distilleries Bottle Date?



## jskirk (Jan 25, 2013)

This is a nice unusual bottle i found today. Is this a common type? I know this is an Owens Ilinois Bottle, but is this a 1934 bottle? This is almost 10" tall


----------



## jskirk (Jan 25, 2013)

pic


----------



## jskirk (Jan 25, 2013)

pic bottom


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2013)

Good looking piece....


----------



## jskirk (Jan 25, 2013)

back pic


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that's a '44.


----------



## jskirk (Jan 26, 2013)

Why 44 and not 34  I do not see a dot next to the 4. What I was wondering about is the plant number on the other side?  I would maybe thought the numbers where possibly reveresed.  Frankfor disstillery was bought by seagrams.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 26, 2013)

It may be hidden or faint but if I remember right there was some sort of merger in the 40's involving that distillery and one in Maryland. It's just a memory from a read, I could be wrong.


----------



## madman (Jan 26, 2013)

bottle is from 34 nice find


----------

